# 2 bedroom Sheraton vistana resort or Wyndham bonnet creek11/23-30 or 11/24



## lily28 (Nov 13, 2013)

Need 2 bedroom 2 bath at Sheraton vistana resort/village or Wyndham bonnet creek 11/23-30 (sat-sat) or 11/24-11/30 (sun-sat). Please let me know if you have anything available. Thanks


----------



## Carol C (Nov 13, 2013)

lily28 said:


> Need 2 bedroom 2 bath at Sheraton vistana resort/village or Wyndham bonnet creek 11/23-30 (sat-sat) or 11/24-11/30 (sun-sat). Please let me know if you have anything available. Thanks



I still have my 2 br unit at Sheraton Vistana with Sun Nov 24 check-in. Do you read the TUG "distressed" postings? I've had it posted there for awhile, and I'm very motivated since I simply cannot go. I'll PM you here on TUG, Lily!


----------



## lily28 (Nov 13, 2013)

Pm sent. Thanks


----------



## lily28 (Nov 14, 2013)

*Got my rental*

Got my week.  Thanks for all who reply.


----------

